

Fred Wilson: The Father of VC Marketing - inmygarage
http://www.tomloverro.com/2010/04/11/fred-wilson-the-father-of-vc-marketing/

======
davidmurphy
On a similar topic, Mark Suster (with GRP in L.A.) talks about how his blog
(<http://bothsidesofthetable.com>) has impacted his deal flow in this video
from the inaugural show of This Week in Venture Capital:

[http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-venture-
capital/twivc-01-wi...](http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-venture-
capital/twivc-01-with-mark-suster-2/)

